# Please Id This Two Guy



## dengwj (Jul 20, 2010)

This two fishs were sold to me as a rhom,is it rhom or sanchezi or compressus?


----------



## Onkiebonkie (Apr 5, 2010)

2 x compressus? according to bodyshape


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Both appear to be S. sanchezi.


----------



## dengwj (Jul 20, 2010)

Piranha TeAcH said:


> Both appear to be S. sanchezi.


Can you tell me why?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I would say compressus. Is the fish actually liek that in body shape or are the pics compressed horizontally?


----------



## dengwj (Jul 20, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I would say compressus. Is the fish actually liek that in body shape or are the pics compressed horizontally?


Oh yes the pics are compressed horizontally,the fish is actually longer.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

Click on the actual pictures to get the true shape of the fish. At first glance i also thought Sanchezi but once I clicked on the pic's I realized they are either Compressus or Rhoms. The first could be a Compressus with the barring but I would say the second is a Rhom.

Regardless, they are both very nice


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I see nothing that suggests compressus for either fish. Sanchezi or rhom, but I see more sanchezi characteristics in those pictures based on spotting, snout, eye, and tail. Granted the fish are out of water and I can't see the scutes clearly, which is why rhom is still a possibility for either fish (more so for the 1st).


----------



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

both looks sanchezi to me, red gills and no color eyes


----------

